# We now have badges



## Anorion (Sep 11, 2020)

So which badges do you want?

Be careful what you ask for

PS: doing this was @Desmond David's idea


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 11, 2020)

Anorion said:


> So which badges do you want?
> 
> Be careful what you ask for


Where are the badges?


----------



## Anorion (Sep 11, 2020)

Go to Profile > Badges
Select the ones that you want to display by clicking on the loudspeaker


----------



## Anorion (Sep 11, 2020)

More importantly, is there a badge that you guys want?

if you want to award a badge to a specific user, post here

if you have a good idea for a badge, post here

*Some badges are reserved for discretion by the mods, this is just the thread to suggest new badge ideas*


----------



## Vyom (Sep 11, 2020)

I think the list of badges is exhaustive enough.

How do I change my default badge?


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 11, 2020)

Anorion said:


> Go to Profile > Badges
> Select the ones that you want to display by clicking on the loudspeaker


Can you elaborate ? I am unable to find it. Don't know if I'm looking at the wrong place.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 11, 2020)

Based on their description, can I get *Steam user and PC build expert?*
Maybe *Keyboard warrior *as well (laptop has mechanical keyboard XD ) ?


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 11, 2020)

Anorion said:


> this is just the thread to suggest new badge ideas


Linux/Open-source(open-sauce?) enthusiast is a must. Also geek badge could turn out to be a disaster, the geekdom is even in the url of site. Almost everyone here would be a geek.

But more importantly how are admins supposed to know that I am a potterhead etc? At first I thought this would be a thread to ask for badges to be rewarded



Spoiler: Emoji






but it turns out it is not? How even can admins keep up with rewarding badges to new members? Wouldn't a option of user to award himself/herself a specific no. of badges (say 4) would be really cool and manageable while also not badge spamming? If the idea is to make it like a honor medallion, at least how to get the required badge must be provided.

PS. the icons of badges are really cool, and so is the idea (Kudos to @Desmond David, interesting idea indeed).
PPS. I am baffled on how you didn't reward Science geek badge to urself @Anorion


----------



## Anorion (Sep 11, 2020)

Vyom said:


> I think the list of badges is exhaustive enough.
> 
> How do I change my default badge?



go to profile > badges
there will be a list of badges you have been awarded, click on the loudspeaker icon next to the badge to make it red, it will show up on your profile


----------



## Anorion (Sep 11, 2020)

Stormbringer said:


> Can you elaborate ? I am unable to find it. Don't know if I'm looking at the wrong place.


We had not awarded you any badges, check now!


----------



## Anorion (Sep 11, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> But more importantly how are admins supposed to know that I am a potterhead etc? At first I thought this would be a thread to ask for badges to be rewarded[/USER]


are you a potterhead? yeah go ahead and ask here lol, we will deal with it if and when that becomes a problem, and we may say no to someone who does not deserve it. Mods can always remove badges from people.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 11, 2020)

Anorion said:


> We had not awarded you any badges, check now!


Can I too get Steam User badge like Saiyangoku is asking since I too am a Steam user as well.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Sep 11, 2020)

^yupp, awarded


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 11, 2020)

Anorion said:


> ^yupp, awarded


Yes thank you

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 11, 2020)

Anorion said:


> are you a potterhead?


Yeah, still waiting for my letter though, maybe they have increased the age to be a wizard. Any news on mr. potty, though ?




Anorion said:


> yeah go ahead and ask here lol, we will deal with it if and when that becomes a problem, and we may say no to someone who does not deserve it. Mods can always remove badges from people.


Great! Here are the ones -:
1. Bookworm
2. Science geek- certainly not based on the description lol, will instead consider astronut if something funny is being done on us geeks (still am confused why you didn't give it to urself?)
3. Coding enthusiast - not master mind you 

*) _ _ __/°°¬ *

Well, I do _use_ all -:
Steam user
Spotify user
Unity

What does geek badge mean btw? I mean everyone here would be a geek wouldn't they?

If a opensauce badge comes up I am innit fo sure 


The description for Debate master seems too mellow, shouldn't it be like, "could have been a great politician".

The ideas for new badges come too fast lol, like  a badge for blender user (like unity user), pcfan@10000rpm (like android and applefan) , digit staff badge for digit editors maybe?

Dunno, how popular this feature remains in the community, though its a pretty fun one imo.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 11, 2020)

^done


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 11, 2020)

Anorion said:


> ^done


Thanks!


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 11, 2020)

please throw some badges my way too.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 11, 2020)

wow-2 badges received,thanks.But still cant figure out how to display them.

edit: figured it out! Thanks so much.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 11, 2020)

you want any more?


----------



## dissel (Sep 12, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> wow-2 badges received,thanks.But still cant figure out how to display them.
> 
> edit: figured it out! Thanks so much.



Well....How to display them?
Received 2 badges


----------



## Anorion (Sep 12, 2020)

In your profile, go to the badges section. There you will see a megaphone icon, click on it to turn it red. 
Any badges you need that we missed out?


----------



## Vyom (Sep 12, 2020)

Can I haz these?
Photographer
Opensauce
Astronut
龴ↀ◡ↀ龴


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 12, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Opensauce


I too open sauce! Its yummy.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 12, 2020)

Also fire some badges at me.
Physics geek(if u have specific to electricity, then pls, )
Gentoo Badge
Something specific to Raspberry Pi like this


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2020)

I want Cinemaphile & Geek as I love watching lots of movies & explore latest technologies


----------



## Anorion (Sep 13, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Also fire some badges at me.
> Physics geek(if u have specific to electricity, then pls, )
> Gentoo Badge
> Something specific to Raspberry Pi like this



Cant do Gentoo. Awarded the rest. This is the kind of post Im looking for. 




Zangetsu said:


> I want Cinemaphile & Geek as I love watching lots of movies & explore latest technologies


Done.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2020)

Anorion said:


> Done.


Cool Thanks


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 13, 2020)

I have a bookworm badge in my profile. Is that default one that everyoone got or there was a reason to earn that badge?


----------



## Anorion (Sep 13, 2020)

We are giving badges depending on contributions to sections and threads
but it is easy to miss out on people or interests
like some obvious people might not have gotten badges
If there is anything you want just ask, if it is appropriate mods and admins can award


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 14, 2020)

Anorion said:


> We had not awarded you any badges, check now!


Thanks guru


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 16, 2020)

Anorion said:


> you want any more?


Want Gaming Enthusiast & Book worm


----------



## Anorion (Sep 16, 2020)

okay
no new ones?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 16, 2020)

@Anorion Just now received my 2 new badges, thanks a lot!!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 16, 2020)

Anorion said:


> okay
> no new ones?


Please update the Trophies also like here:Trophies


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 20, 2020)

Anorion said:


> okay
> no new ones?


Hmm........... how about pcfan@7000rps or certified technician(with a wrench icon)?



bssunilreddy said:


> Please update the Trophies also like here:Trophies


+1, bring back xbox achievements lol.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 26, 2020)

Is there a library of badges somewhere we can pick from ?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Dec 26, 2020)

aaruni said:


> Is there a library of badges somewhere we can pick from ?



*geek.digit.in/community/help/badges/
These are all ig

@Anorion can you give this one to me *      ) _ _ __/°°¬            (Doge is the best)                                             *


----------



## aaruni (Dec 26, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> *geek.digit.in/community/help/badges/
> These are all ig


 Thanks!

@Anorion : can I get coding enthusiast, opensauce, and adventurer ?

Can I also get math geek (new badge) ?


----------



## Desmond (Dec 27, 2020)

aaruni said:


> Thanks!
> 
> @Anorion : can I get coding enthusiast, opensauce, and adventurer ?
> 
> Can I also get math geek (new badge) ?


Done. There is no math geek badge though. If it can be created, we can award that.

You will also have to choose the badges to be displayed under your username.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 1, 2021)

Congo Aaruni for new badges. It was not that hard. xD


----------



## aaruni (Jan 2, 2021)

The interface is kinda weird. The available badges tab doesn't show up in your profile until after you already have a badge.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 5, 2021)

I think that is by design.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 5, 2021)

*cough* dotnet badge *cough*


----------



## Desmond (Jan 5, 2021)

RCuber said:


> *cough* dotnet badge *cough*


It's not there apparently. Gave you coding enthusiast instead for now.


----------



## Aestivial (Apr 27, 2021)

Vyom said:


> Congo Aaruni for new badges. It was not that hard. xD


Huiiiii,
Can you help me out with getting badges? Can't figure out if they are like self-assigned from a catalogue or by certain events. Thanks is advance!


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 27, 2021)

Aestivial said:


> Huiiiii,
> Can you help me out with getting badges? Can't figure out if they are like self-assigned from a catalogue or by certain events. Thanks is advance!


Select the ones that apply to you from here Badges and ask to be bedecked by it by the admins. The system should be other way around, but its difficult for admins to check every single post of every single member and award them badges according to it.


----------



## Aestivial (Apr 27, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Select the ones that apply to you from here Badges and ask to be bedecked by it by the admins. The system should be other way around, but its difficult for admins to check every single post of every single member and award them badges according to it.



Ohhh, I see.
So I need to ping some admin with all the respective badges that I wish to have on my profile?


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 27, 2021)

Aestivial said:


> Ohhh, I see.
> So I need to ping some admin with all the respective badges that I wish to have on my profile?


Yup.


----------



## khalil1210 (Jun 8, 2021)

Can I get spotify and java badges?

update: Thanks mods


----------



## Aestivial (Jun 9, 2021)

Hey mods, can I get : Gaming Enthusiast, Coding Enthusiast, Photographer, Bookworm, Opensauce, Adventurer, Biohazard, Laptop expert, Science Geek, Secret Agent, Cat-one, Potterhead, Geek, Hiker, Debate Master, Fandroid, Spotify user, Steam user, Chromecast user too please?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 9, 2021)

Aestivial said:


> Hey mods, can I get : Gaming Enthusiast, Coding Enthusiast, Photographer, Bookworm, Opensauce, Adventurer, Biohazard, Laptop expert, Science Geek, Secret Agent, Cat-one, Potterhead, Geek, Hiker, Debate Master, Fandroid, Spotify user, Steam user, Chromecast user too please?


That is too many badges. Your profile won't have much space to accommodate all those


----------



## Aestivial (Jun 9, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> That is too many badges. Your profile won't have much space to accommodate all those



Oops, I see. Probably they can assign the most valid ones in the available space for now then  still awesome!


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 4, 2022)

Can we have Anime Lover Badge ? I don't see one.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 4, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Can we have Anime Lover Badge ? I don't see one.


I don't see such a badge in the list. I am not sure if we can create more badges like this. Perhaps @Anorion can check and see.


----------

